# ER coding for non physicians



## drdevita (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a scenario that we need help coding-
If a patient comes into the Emergency Department and 
1.   Vitals taken and triaged by the nurse 
Or
2.  Vitals taken by the nurse and triaged by the privileged provider

The common denominator is that no treatment was provided nor was a history or physical exam performed; only vitals. But the patient was seen by an RN.  Are we able to code 99281 or should a different code be used.  A reference in the coding edge from 03 states that we can use the 99281 but I was unsure if anyone had newer guidelines.  

Thanks- in advance


----------



## Penquis (Jul 22, 2009)

Was your provider asked to consult on this patient by the ER MD, or was the patient told by your office to go to the ER?  I have always understood that if my providers were asked to consult by the ER physician we could charge a consult. Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 22, 2009)

You can charge the level 1 as a facility fee but not a pro fee.


----------

